# My next job...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My next project I get the privilege of installing some 100 yr old French hand printed wallpaper.



















Stay tuned...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

well that sounds cool really. Where do you start??


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

holy moly! That is awesome, gl!!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't forget to get the paste absolutely smothered on the face of the print... wipe down with a sopping wet sponge... let soak for about, well, at least the length of an average tea break 


Hang well, good Sir :thumbsup:
Sounds good.


----------

